# illinois license



## randalltheroofer (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking to take the exam in august just wondering does anyone have the study books they want to sell if so please call or text thanks 2one7 3one3 8four98


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I liquidated my company last year but still retained the name, websites, one vehicle, a few tools and STATE LICENSE. Oh and I have the study materials too  

Would you like to buy it all?


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

How much? Sans the vehicle. Also, you'd have to stay on as a qualifying party..


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Email or PM me and we can talk, if you are serious.


----------

